# Aw Crap



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

redid rhoms gravel yesterday,placed him in a 20 gallon for about an hour and half. water a little cloudy still, this morning I noticed film over eyes and fin rot starting. Looking for idea on what to try, started this morning with melafix, looks worse now than this morning... water parameters are ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 5-10. biological filters were not removed and are still fine. I would attach pics, but havent been able to.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Are you sure it's actually fin rot and not just damage to the fins caused by moving it around? Cloudy eye got be water quality, stress, or even an injury from moving it around -- keep up with tank maintenance, bump the temp up, and keep an eye on the fins. Salt would be optional, but could help with the cloudy eye.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

this morning the tips of fins were white, today they are eroding away just like fin rot


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If it really is fin rot and it just started today, clean water, an increase in temp, and some salt should clear it up, if it gets worse you can treat with Maracyn II


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

is it possible he got ammonia burn from being in a tank for 1:30 with no filter? the one fish that staid in the 75 gal looks fine, the two that were in the 20 during the change look rough. fins eroding, film over eyes and even white stringly looking stuff coming from gills, and lethargic.

Thanks Joe, I added salt, like I said I have melafix in there now, will pick up some maracyn2 on my way home tomorrow just in case.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I suppose it's possible, but wouldn't think it would be very likely... It could just be a reaction to all the stress from the move and the stringy stuff could just be slime coat, but pics would help if you get a chance.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I have never been able to post pics here. I have a couple, not the best quality(ok they're shitty) dam point & shoot camera, but can't post em.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Have you tried since we did the upgrade this weekend? The photo issues should be fixed now


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

tried with my first post on this thread tonight


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

doesn't look good for him, I'll be suprised if he makes it through the night, floating upside down on the bottom of the tank =(


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

he is the fish in my avatar, sadly now he is dead...


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Damn, man. Sorry to hear that. It's always tough when you lose a fish.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Damn that sucks sorry to hear he passed. Next time just put your fish in a bucket of tank water with a bubbler when doing this kind of stuff. I always bucket my fish when moving tanks and such and have never had a problem.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I had him in a 20 gallon tank with tank water and a bubbler. musta been some kind of residue in that tank. the convict that stayed in the 75 is doing just fine.the platy that was also in the 20 has eroding fins but otherwise seems fine. the odd thing about it all is the parameters in the 75 are terrific 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 10 nitrate, but the 3 nerite snails I had in there also died within 24 hours as well as most of the shrimp. I supposed the shrimp and nerites could have died to to the melafix?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

How did you go about switching the gravel? If you stirred up a bunch of waste and left that water in the tank it could have caused an ammonia spike -- have tested the water again to see if that's the case?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I removed the fish, took out the gravel, vacuumed out the stuff, along with 40 gallons of water, put in new rinsed gravel, added back 40 gallons of new water(conditioned to remove chlorine), added back fish... as stated above the first thing I did was check parameters... 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 5-10 nitrate, both sunday night once complete, and again last night when things weren't getting better, and again this morning. I am one of those anal type people with water parameters, I check them weekly and log them before I do each water change(gets a little expensive with 9 running tanks, but worth it imo). Lately I have been only logging them bi-weekly even though I have been still doing my normal 20% weekly water changes.

I believe the problem was some sort of residue left in the 20 gallon I used to hold him and the platy for a little over an hour and half(was a used tank that I picked up and cleaned up, maybe not well enough, god only knows what kind of stuff may have been used on the tank before I got it). Didn't even think about it as a problem til the rhom started looking bad.

The convict that i left in the 75gal throughout the whole process did not/ does not show any sign of problem at all. The platy(went into the 20 gal with the rhom) shows severe fin damage but is still kickin.


----------

